# Wasserzonen im Miniteich



## Goldfischteich (2. Aug. 2012)

Ich habe eine weitere große Zinkwanne bei Oma gefunden und möchte diese nun auch als "Teich" umfunktionieren. Die Wanne ist relativ hoch.

Wie gestaltet Ihr verschiedene Wasserzonen in so einem "Miniteich". Ich brauche quasi etwas "Erhöhung" damit die Pflanzen später nicht ganz so tief im Wasser stehen.


----------



## Dachfrosch (3. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wasserzonen im Miniteich*

Ich verwende Ziegelsteine und Rasenkantensteine


----------



## sanddorn (4. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wasserzonen im Miniteich*

...oder vielleicht umgedrehte Terakotta-Blumentöpfe.


----------



## Goldfischteich (7. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wasserzonen im Miniteich*

Hallo, vielen Dank für die Ideen. Darauf hätte ich auch selbst kommen können. Mal sehen was ich noch zu Hause finde bzw. sonst besorge.


----------

